# I'm sick of my IBS



## ibsmakesmesad (Mar 26, 2016)

I was diagnosed with IBS when I was in the 7th grade. For as long as I can remember, I've always had horrible stomach pains and constipation and it took the doctors quite a while before actually diagnosing me. I guess it makes me feel a little better knowing there's a name for what I have and that there are others who also struggle with it. I have decided to share my struggle because I'm tired of having to deal with my IBS, it takes up too much of my life. Within the past year, I've completely changed my diet from going vegetarian to becoming vegan (I'm also very allergic to dairy). Since then, it has definitely become easier to deal with the chronic pain and uncomfortableness that comes along with my IBS. I take MiraLAX regularly to help with the constipation that comes along with my IBS but doing so sometimes just results in me forgetting to take it and then falling back into the vicious cycle of constipation. My IBS has somehow found a way to ruin my life. I'm in high school and there are days when my flare ups are so bad that I have to miss school or other social outings. I also thing my IBS may give me anxiety. If I realize that I haven't gone to the bathroom in more than 2 days I begin to worry a lot; then I freak out and take a whole bunch of laxatives and cannot go out until I do use the bathroom (in fear that if I do go out I will have the runs and be in public... my worst nightmare). My IBS leaves me curled up into balls because of the pain or crying to myself because I am worried that all of the poop will build up inside of me (this is somewhat irrational).

I'm not really writing with the purpose of asking a question or trying to find answers. I guess I just want to know that there are other people who share the same struggles with their IBS as I do. I really just wish that it would go away, I just want to live normally and without the constant fear and anxiety that my stomach is trying to sabotage my life.


----------



## WeCanBeatIt (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi! I'm in high school too. I'm dealing with ibs since 10th grade and now there's 2 months left until the end of this nightmare. You're not the only one. I know it's hard. I think i am the only one in my school with this. ^^ High five!! )


----------



## VeganWoman (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, may i suggest something? Diatomaceous earth and apple cider vinegar will help cleanse your bowels and insides, and help with constipation. I recommend researching this as they are natural and will do more good than any medicine out there. Sometimes you just need a bit of a cleanse. Vegan diet is a sure way to control ibs, but you must make sure you're doing it correctly and not fooling yourself. Panicking is the worst thing to do with ibs, im aware it's EXTREMELY hard to control thoughts and worries, but just remember everything passes! Did you know meditation reconstructs the brain function in just 8 weeks? Even just a few minutes a day could benefit you, youll never know unless you try.
Everything starts from within, so by eating a good vegan diet, and taking a calmer approach to healing this horrible disease may help.


----------



## mtfreitas3 (Dec 19, 2015)

I feel your pain! I have had IBS for quite sometime and know it's not fun! Have you tried a vegan diet? It helped me a lot until I had surgery about 2 months ago. Now I am dealing with crazy abdominal pain and will test for a post-operative infection or SIBO.


----------



## fatedtopretend99 (Feb 26, 2016)

I hope you do find comfort by me saying I know how you feel because I've been there as well. I use to go to the bathroom every 6 days and was so uncomfortable and scared of this that my anixety was out of control
Have you kept tracked of how much fiber you eat a day? I always thought I ate enough fiber because I do eat healthy but was surprised to see how far away I was from the recommended 25 grams a day. Try increasing your fiber intake by 2 grams a week, it's a healthier option than using laxatives. I've now been going every day for several months.
I also recommend trying IBguard, my doctor gave me a trial sample and I was skeptical at first but honestly it's been a lifesaver for me. You can take it several times a day, before and after eating. It's over the counter so you don't need a prescription and all it is is just peppermint oil. It calms down your colon and GI tract and has helped me out A LOT with cramps, bloating and gas.
Probably most important- you need to train your mind to not panic when you are experiencing symptoms. I know how hard this is, I do still struggle with it, but it will make your life a lot easier if you develop relaxation techniques. When I'm at work and I start to feel anxious. I like to listen to relaxation mediation, which is an app that's actually designed to help you sleep better. There's also many things that can help you relax: breathing techniques, coloring books, talking to someone you trust about how you're feeling. Even the littlest things can help, trust me!

Know that you are definitely not alone and I hope this helps you!


----------

